# power out!!



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

my power went out about 7am today. theres a big storm blowing and about 10cms of snow is expected today. in my area about 2600 homes are out of power. i have put all my filter media directly in my tank and my gas fireplace is on in the living room where the tank is to keep it warm. snakes tank is out there too... 55g, moderate stocking and the recent addition of the pleco group. think everyone will make it if the power returns tonight?


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

you can put some blankets over it as well to keep warm if the fireplace dosnt keep up. I had my power go out for 16 hours and my fish all made it, mind you it was only an 8 gallon tank.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Wrapping the tanks with blankets can help keep the heat contained as well.
Can you warm water on the fireplace???
If so you could do small slow water changes as well.
Good luck
Cheers!!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

fireplace keeps that part of the house toasty. my bigger concern is the bacteria colony


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

start boiling water..
wait till its room temp..
start dumping little amounts into the 55..

dont know much about the snakes..
maybe wrap him up in a blanket haha


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

again im at work all day. not home


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

they'll last till you get home and you can warm em up again
do you have anything keeping the water oxygenated? maybe when your pouring in more water later pour it in from really high to make lotsa bubbles


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> again im at work all day. not home


i didnt read anywhere that you were @ work.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

actually ive been thinking about the same thing.. on the ranch we can loose power for weeks at a time.. im actually just thinking of how to prevent damage.. thinking of gettting some batterys and trying to hook them up to the wall and somehow plug the pumps to the battery.. that way im charging the battery up from the wall but am safe and on a roll if it goes out

havent done anything quite yet.. but i need to get that plan in to action


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

un-interrupted power supply!! otherwise known as a UPS 

i will be grabbing one from my work soon.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

hmm.. how much do those cost?


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

You might want to consider getting a Hagen Battery Operated Air Pump. I got one just in case the power goes out.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

well if i can have at least one pump going i will have aration and mild filtration


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

beN said:


> i didnt read anywhere that you were @ work.


sorry i was posting from my phone. it was hard to go back and see what i had typed in. i guess i didnt mention that bit  thanks for the help everyone.

My power came on about 5 hours later. Everyone was tickety-boo when I came home. I was soooo worried especially after just adding those plecos.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

TCR said:


> actually ive been thinking about the same thing.. on the ranch we can loose power for weeks at a time.. im actually just thinking of how to prevent damage.. thinking of gettting some batterys and trying to hook them up to the wall and somehow plug the pumps to the battery.. that way im charging the battery up from the wall but am safe and on a roll if it goes out
> 
> havent done anything quite yet.. but i need to get that plan in to action


generator would be best if you lose power frequently for long periods of time.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> hmm.. how much do those cost?


about $700 smackaroo's. it last for about 4-5 hrs. it has about 6 outlets i believe. id have to check..


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

UPS can last minutes or longer if needed. Its all about how much money you wish to put in them, and how extensive you want to make a system. if outtages are a problem and affecting your way of life, then a home system would be much better than a UPS meant for home electronics. With home systems you could use storage batteries with a deisel/gas generator to kick in when needed.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

glad all was well in the end. Next time you have a power outage and you are concerned with the bacteria loss in your canister filter. Take the outlet hose out of the tank and stick it in a bucket the water will siphon through your filter keeping the bacteria going . just flip the water back in the tank ...you could toss it on the fire for a few minuets before hand to keep your tank temp up.As previously stated the water falling in will oxygenate the water as well.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

For 700 bones I can buy a geny. I get staff discount for yamahas


----------

